# Aufrüsten Intel I7 7700k vs AMD Ryzen 1600X



## Jego (23. August 2017)

*Aufrüsten Intel I7 7700k vs AMD Ryzen 1600X*

Hallo zusammen,

alle Jahre frage ich hier nach wenn mein Prozessor in die Mindestanforderungsliste abrutscht und so auch nun.

Zur Zeit beutze ich:
Intel I 5 2500k (nein hab den [noch] nicht übertaktet)
Radeon 290x 4 GB DDR 5
8 GB Crucial DDR3
Antec 520 Watt Netzeil
3 SSD´s 60, 120, 250 GB
1 TB HDD
Alles auf einem Asrock P 67 Pro 3.
Achja ich nutze einen iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU zum spielen. (Freesync)

Nun das MB kommt langsam in die Jahre bzw. zickt ein wenig. Eine meiner 2 6GB Sata Schnittstellen hat sich verabschiedet und SSD´s and 3 GB Schnittstellen ... naja. Die USB 3.0 ports wollen auch nicht mehr. Daher tippe ich mal auf Altersschwäche .
Anonsten bin/war ich voll zufrieden. 

Hier nun die Qual der Wahl:
https://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-783150  AMD 1600x
https://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-763502  Intel I 7 7700k

Also ich weiß bereits das eigentlich der Vergleichsprozessor von AMD zu Intels I7700 der 1700 bzw. 1700x ist. Aber ich habe da noch ein paar ältere Spiele die ich auch noch gerne zwischendurch spiele.
Intels I 7 700 ist ja auch bereits am auslaufen durch die nächstes Jahr kommende neue Serie. Dafür hat AMD noch "Kinderkrankheiten".

Daher würde ich mal gerne eure Meinung dazu haben. (Auch speziell die MB Auswahl)

Besten Dank,
Jens


----------



## Herbboy (23. August 2017)

Also, zum Übertakten bräuchtest du ja ein neues Board, insofern wäre ein CPU-Umstieg okay, da du ja wiederum den 2500k und das RAM noch gut verkaufen kannst. 

Und bei ner neuen CPU sehe ich den Ryzen als das bessere Angebot. Der ist deutlich günstiger und derzeit in den meisten Games nicht viel schlechter, dürfte in der Zukunft sogar Vorteile haben, da er mehr Kerne/Threads hat und Games das mehr und mehr nutzen werden. Board und RAM kosten bei beiden ja quasi das gleiche. Ohne Übertaktung reicht ein Board für 80-90€, mit Übertaktung eher 120-150€.


----------



## xCJay (23. August 2017)

Naja es kommt drauf an. Der 8700K wurde ja schon vorgestellt. Der wird nächsten Monat, spätestens im Oktober ausgeliefert. Bietet dann 6 Kerne mit 12 Threads, aber mit einer deutlich höheren IPC Leistung, als Ryzen. Da würde ich dann eher zuschlagen und das ist auch sehr zukunftssicher.


----------



## Herbboy (23. August 2017)

xCJay schrieb:


> Naja es kommt drauf an. Der 8700K wurde ja schon vorgestellt.


 nein, nur die Notebook-CPUs wurden offiziell vorgestellt. Die Desktop-Versionen noch nicht. Da ist zwar schon mutmaßlich alles bekannt durch "Leaks", aber es gab keine offizielle Vorstellung. Oder hab ich was verpasst?



> Der wird nächsten Monat, spätestens im Oktober ausgeliefert.


 ebenfalls nein. Die Notebook-CPUs kommen im September. Für die Desktop-CPUs aber KÖNNTE es im Oktober schon so weit sein, vlt. aber auch erst später. Intel versucht wohl den Oktober zu "meistern". Siehe auch Intel Coffee Lake: Intel gibt subtile Hinweise auf Verfügbarkeit



> Bietet dann 6 Kerne mit 12 Threads, aber mit einer deutlich höheren IPC Leistung, als Ryzen. Da würde ich dann eher zuschlagen und das ist auch sehr zukunftssicher.


 Wenn der 8700K dann nur 250-300€ kostet: klar. Aber ansonsten muss man sich fragen, ob die vermutete Mehrleistung den Aufpreis wert ist. 

UND: wir wissen noch nicht, was die passenden Boards kosten. Denn offenbar sind die bisherigen Sockel 1151 nicht kompatibel, es könnte sogar einen neuen Sockel 1151 v2 oder so geben, und da weiß man dann nicht, ob es da auch günstige Boards ab 50-60€ gibt, für OC ab 100€. Es soll wohl zunächst einen "aufgebohrten" Z270-Chipsatz geben, der als Z370 in den Handel kommt - d.h. vermutlich wird es Boards ab etwa 100€ geben.


----------



## xCJay (24. August 2017)

Naja es sind halt die ganzen Präsentationen geleakt worden und die haben in dem Facebooklivestream die Sachen gezeigt und dann den Becker Kaffee mit 10 drauf. Also ich gehe stark von Oktober aus. Aus Canada kamen ja erste Preise die 7700K Niveau andeuten. 

Bei nem 8700K würde ich eh immer nen OC Board kaufen. Die gibts wohl ab ca. 100€

Also klar genau kann man es erst sagen wenn es erste Testberichte gibt. Aber es deutet sich richtig viel Power für nicht so viel Geld an. Also würde ich in jedem Fall abwarten und Testberichte anschauen. Wenn es kacke wird, kann man ja immer noch Ryzen kaufen.


----------



## Herbboy (24. August 2017)

xCJay schrieb:


> Naja es sind halt die ganzen Präsentationen geleakt worden und die haben in dem Facebooklivestream die Sachen gezeigt und dann den Becker Kaffee mit 10 drauf. Also ich gehe stark von Oktober aus. Aus Canada kamen ja erste Preise die 7700K Niveau andeuten.
> 
> Bei nem 8700K würde ich eh immer nen OC Board kaufen. Die gibts wohl ab ca. 100€
> 
> Also klar genau kann man es erst sagen wenn es erste Testberichte gibt. Aber es deutet sich richtig viel Power für nicht so viel Geld an. Also würde ich in jedem Fall abwarten und Testberichte anschauen. Wenn es kacke wird, kann man ja immer noch Ryzen kaufen.


 klar, die Frage ist halt auch, wie lange er noch warten kann/will und was er dann wirklich kostet. Für 15% mehr Leistung sind zB 100€ mehr an sich schon zu viel. Wegen 15% "hält" eine CPU auch nicht nennenswert länger


----------



## xCJay (25. August 2017)

Das was man bis jetzt so gesehen hat waren aber deutlich mehr als 15%. 
In der Theorie müssten es dank 50% mehr Kernen und besserer Architektur über 50% mehr Power sein. Was davon dann ankommt werden wir sehen, aber mehr als 15% definitiv. Takt muss man ja auch dann sehen.


----------



## Jego (25. August 2017)

Also ich würde gerne schon dieses Jahr noch mein System updaten. Das nach dem Kauf meist direkt die nächste Hiobs Botschaft kommt (Sockel läuft aus etc.) ist ja nichts neues für PC Liebhaber . Aber neben der Leistung ist auch das Ausschlaggebende die Bord Ausstattung. Übertakten lasse ich dann mal außen vor.
Die Boards der 370 er Reihe würde ich gerne nehmen, da sie über 8 Sata Schnittstellen verfügen. Ich benutze zur Zeit bereits 5 und würde mir da lieber noch ein bisschen Luft nach oben lassen. Andere Board Vorschläge gerne gesehen!
Ach ja ATX boards wäre schön - Tower ist ein bequiet Silent base 600


----------



## xCJay (25. August 2017)

> Also ich würde gerne schon dieses Jahr noch mein System updaten.


Coffee Lake kommt spätestens Oktober 2017. Das ist noch dieses Jahr, wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe


----------



## Herbboy (25. August 2017)

xCJay schrieb:


> Das was man bis jetzt so gesehen hat waren aber deutlich mehr als 15%.
> In der Theorie müssten es dank 50% mehr Kernen und besserer Architektur über 50% mehr Power sein. Was davon dann ankommt werden wir sehen, aber mehr als 15% definitiv. Takt muss man ja auch dann sehen.


 50% mehr Kerne heißt NUR bei Anwendungen, die ALLE Kerne Nutzen VIELLEICHT auch 50% mehr Power. Aber GERADE bei Games sind noch lange nicht 50% mehr Leistung. Schau mal der Core i7-7800X, sechs Kerne und 12 Threads, vs 7700K in Games: https://www.computerbase.de/2017-07/core-i7-7740x-7800x-i9-7900x-spiele-benchmark/#diagramm-performancerating-fps-3840-2160  1-2% Unterschied...  sicherlich wird es Games geben, wo es mehr Zusatzleistung gibt, aber es ist nix neues, dass ab einer bestimmten Kern/Thread-Zahl es kaum einen Vorteil in Games gibt. Klar: der Core-X hat nen geringeren Takt als der 7800K. Aber selbst du den für den Takt dann eben dem Core X 12,5-14,3% (Turbo/Standtakt) die entsprechenden mehr FPS aufrechnest, kommst du auf unter 15% mehr Leistung. Und ich glaube nicht, dass Coffee Lake viel schneller als die Skylake-X werden. 

Aber wie gesagt. wenn Jego kann, dann einfach noch was warten und dann entscheiden. Und 8x Sata haben auch einige Ryzen-Boards, zB 3 Modelle für um die 130-140€. Umgekehrt MÜSSEN die Z370-Boards nicht alle auch 8x Sata bieten, da kann es auch sein, dass du erst ab 130€ eines mit 8x Sata bekommst. Wenn du schon 5 Laufwerke hast, würde ich mir aber überlegen, ob du mal umorganisierst, zB die 60 + 120GB SSD in Rente schickst und eine weitere mit 256GB holst, oder alle drei raus und eine neue mit 480-512GB.


----------



## xCJay (25. August 2017)

> 50% mehr Kerne heißt NUR bei Anwendungen, die ALLE Kerne Nutzen VIELLEICHT auch 50% mehr Power. Aber GERADE bei Games sind noch lange nicht 50% mehr Leistung. Schau mal der Core i7-7800X, sechs Kerne und 12 Threads, vs 7700K in Games: https://www.computerbase.de/2017-07/...-fps-3840-2160 1-2% Unterschied... sicherlich wird es Games geben, wo es mehr Zusatzleistung gibt, aber es ist nix neues, dass ab einer bestimmten Kern/Thread-Zahl es kaum einen Vorteil in Games gibt. Klar: der Core-X hat nen geringeren Takt als der 7800K. Aber selbst du den für den Takt dann eben dem Core X 12,5-14,3% (Turbo/Standtakt) die entsprechenden mehr FPS aufrechnest, kommst du auf unter 15% mehr Leistung. Und ich glaube nicht, dass Coffee Lake viel schneller als die Skylake-X werden.


Skylake-X kannst Du nicht vergleichen. Die haben Mesh statt Ringbus und deswegen in Spielen eine deutliche Performanceeinbuße. Klar werden nicht alle Spiele das direkt nutzen, aber aktuelle Spiele schon und in der Zukunft wird es immer besser werden. Was am Ende bei rauskommt müssen eh benchmarks zeigen.


----------

